# Band colors



## Garye

What are the band colors for this year? I came across a banded pigeon with looks like a silvery white band on one leg and a pink band on the other. Unfortunately, by the time I found it, it had been hit and was already dead. I gave it a nice burial under some tree of course.  But what are the band colors for the past 5 years. I'm curious as to what year this one had belonged to.

I'm starting to see banded pigeons with the ferals again. Someone must be racing them again.


----------



## Lovebirds

Garye said:


> What are the band colors for this year? I came across a banded pigeon with looks like a silvery white band on one leg and a pink band on the other. Unfortunately, by the time I found it, it had been hit and was already dead. I gave it a nice burial under some tree of course.  But what are the band colors for the past 5 years. I'm curious as to what year this one had belonged to.
> 
> I'm starting to see banded pigeons with the ferals again. Someone must be racing them again.


Gosh, I can't remember them all. Let's see

IF bands
2008 red
2007 white/light gray
2006 pink
2005 green
2004 yellow

AU bands
2008 green
2007 ?
2006 red
2005 ?
2004 ?

So, as you can see, a red band COULD be a 2006 AU banded bird OR a 2008 IF banded bird. Right now, most likely a 2008 because people are training and racing the 2008 young birds.


----------



## Lovebirds

I might add that the colors listed are "the" color for that year. Anyone can actually pay extra $$'s and get any color they want for that particular year.


----------



## Garye

It really was too bad for that bird. It looked like it had been a very beautiful bird - white with splashes of brown and black on it. I feel sorry for it but I guess it didn't find its way back home.


----------



## Lovebirds

Could you not read the band? The owner may (or may not ) wonder what happened to the bird and why it didn't come home.


----------



## Garye

Sorry, I really couldn't. It had been flattened so much by the time I got to it that even the bands were flattened to the point you couldn't read them. It was right out where a lot of cars go through in the parking lot. The poor bird didn't have a chance.


----------



## David Ey

AU bands are a five color rotation.
GREEN 2003
YELLOW 2004
BLUE 2005
RED 2006
WHITE 2007

GREEN 2008
YELLOW 2009
BLUE 2010
etc

Example....I have a white banded hen, 2002 and a white banded cock, 2007


----------

